# Mj............



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

My son (12) and I are planning a headboat trip. It is tradition in the Radford clan to take the child out on a headboat once they reach the age of 12. I still remember my trip on the Thumper II for winter flounder. I caught 13 and froze my butt off........

Whats happenig up there? Any trustworthy reports come your way? We are planning for next Saturday if the weather permits.....


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm sure that MJ has better advice but the headboats are fishing for tog mostly. Some are also targeting ling. Here is a link to the NormaK, they give reports from time to time along with some helpful info. http://www.normak.com/


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Thanks Ant...*

I really like to eat ling, almost as much as tog. I've been on the Norma K before She is out of the Bogans Basin area......I think...


----------

